# Dog bloat scare...



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Had a little scare about 3 hours ago.
I feed my pups around 10 PM -this is the time I get home from work. They do get food and snack during the day too. 
As usual, their normal food and portion, had some left over rice so I heated it up and mixed in. It is really cold here so they had little warm meal. I do it often. Now we have the new Dobe Roscoe and Libby, the Shepherd became really good friends and they play a lot. So they played after dinner. About 45 minutes later, Libby was walking back and forth, pacing room to room and would not settle. Tried to lay down few times here and there but just a second later was up. Went outside. I tried to see if she throws up-she does that only out too. Her nose was warm and she looked sad. I started to worry, rubbed her tummy, no swelling or throw up or drooling. Gums were fine so I watched her and rubbed her tummy.
Hour later she drunk some water and settled. About hour ago I went and open fridge and she was just there so I think she is fine now. Her tummy is soft and she is alert and now sleeping and dreaming/twitching.
I know big dogs should not play much before or after dinner. It could cause the bloat.
I had a map on standby to go to emergency if the worse would come and wondering where would I get thousands of dollars to pay for the surgery.
Thankfully, I hope all is fine. I will still watch her till I go to sleep. She is going to vet Thursday for cyst removal (800 bucks just for that!) so I'll mention it to doctor.
I don't know how much are people aware of stomach bloat but it is very scary and dangerous.
I hope it will never happens to her!!!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

That was really scary, never heard of bloat, so glad Libby is fine. Appreciate the heads up

And Roscoe is settling in, he's such a handsome chappy.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we had a dog die from bloat. The gut twists and nothing goes up or down. We paid fpr surgery but the next day it twisted again and we had to have him put down. Bloat is terribly painful.


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

peppered said:


> Had a little scare about 3 hours ago.
> I feed my pups around 10 PM -this is the time I get home from work. They do get food and snack during the day too.
> As usual, their normal food and portion, had some left over rice so I heated it up and mixed in. It is really cold here so they had little warm meal. I do it often. Now we have the new Dobe Roscoe and Libby, the Shepherd became really good friends and they play a lot. So they played after dinner. About 45 minutes later, Libby was walking back and forth, pacing room to room and would not settle. Tried to lay down few times here and there but just a second later was up. Went outside. I tried to see if she throws up-she does that only out too. Her nose was warm and she looked sad. I started to worry, rubbed her tummy, no swelling or throw up or drooling. Gums were fine so I watched her and rubbed her tummy.
> Hour later she drunk some water and settled. About hour ago I went and open fridge and she was just there so I think she is fine now. Her tummy is soft and she is alert and now sleeping and dreaming/twitching.
> ...


Bloat is a killer, one that needs almost instant help from Vet that "operates". An expensive operation here, around $6,000 !!

That is the reason that for many years in Germany and I believe the UK as well, vets have been telling everyone to NOT feed their dogs one large meal a day, and no running about and swimming after a meal. Walk, then food, then sleep is best!!

We are told that it is far better to divide the meal into at least two (I do three) smaller meals and serve them as breakfast, lunch and supper. That has the added benefit, that after puppy hood, they continue with three meals, nothing to miss or train around!!

Furthermore, getting the right amounts of food is important, not too much and not too little. Though I don't personally like it when you can count each rib!!! Especially in winter time!!

Fine tuning is needed, including a close eye of the weight of the dog till you know exactly what and when.

I also have acid alkali test papers and I keep an eye on the urine, as modern dog foods often fail (my opinion and that of our Vet!) to have the correct amount of acids that a dog needs, they can then develop an alkaline urine, with tiny crystals (microscopic!) which irritates the bladder and gives a pseudo bladder infection, that will clear up for a time with antibiotics. But that is only a short term fix.....

For dogs with that problem I recommend "Guardacid" tablets, which I have been using for about 8 years now, or you can take the recommended acids in powder form and mix your own if you wish - dogs need vitamin C as well.....

https://www.google.de/search?biw=1301&bih=647&dcr=0&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=RxkxWo7OIZHLwQL68Z2IBA&q=Guardacid&oq=Guardacid&gs_l=psy-ab.3...2059202.2059202.0.2060021.1.1.0.0.0.0.574.574.5-1.1.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.947GALRjZIY

The number of tablets per meal needs to be carefully measured out as it relates to the size/weight of the dog, the food and the actual state of urine from the test papers.....Too much acid will just be thrown out/wasted, thats not a problem if within reason, too little and they will continue to have the problem.....careful control is very important....its also very easy to do....

Feeding raw bloody meat regularly as a treat will reduce the problems quite dramatically.

This applies to some cats as well by the way, I am told....

Regards

Andy


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I had one dog die with that problem, I think that is what it was. He was 17 years old, suddenly his stomach just started to expand. He had not eaten much for several days. He was very weak, I think he knew. All the vet said at the time was there was nothing he could do. 

As for the feeding.....I have always let my dogs self regulate their food. We put out dry food, when all 3 bowls are empty, they get filled. Sometimes this is a daily thing, sometimes it is a couple of days before they are empty. All 3 dogs nibble off and on during the day and sometimes at night. When they get hungry they eat. Of course the hubs likes to sneak them treats.....he shares what ever he is eating! Glad your pup is okay. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Dances with Wool said:


> Use a slow feed bowl. My dog came from a shelter where she was competing with other dogs for food. She is most definitely not a dominant personality. At first she would scarf down her food so quickly it was incredible. I timed her once at 26 seconds. She just hoovered it up. The slow feed bowl makes her work a little for the food and has helped tremendously.


My latest also eats like a Hoover with a Turbo, but the important bit is that I only give her a third of a days ration at a time! 6 am, 12 midday and 7 PM.

She had a mother, two brothers and a further mixed breed male as "competition"!!

My Vet says that in her experience, although any dog can get bloat, she saw mainly larger breeds with the problem......

The only dog I personally knew that got it was a great Dane, supporting her thoughts (if a single case can be seen as support!).

Interesting topic! Thanks to the OP.

regards

Andy


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

When I had one dog, he was self fed. Now with 3 it is hard. But they get several snack food during the day so non of them eat huge meal at night. Two were sleeping after dinner. Now with 3rd, he wants to play. I am watching them so it is just gentle toy play, not wrestling,running and jumping.
Honestly, as much as I love all of them, 3 dogs is too much. I hope the new one settles more. We got extra chewing stuff just for him to keep him calm after dinner.
The poor dog lived outside so he is still learning but he is good boy!


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

My beloved rottweiler died of bloat 6 years ago, I'd never heard of it before, he had just had his tea, went outside to do his business and he was helping, by the time we had got him to the vets, he died


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

dornefeb said:


> My beloved rottweiler died of bloat 6 years ago, I'd never heard of it before, he had just had his tea, went outside to do his business and he was helping, by the time we had got him to the vets, he died


My veterinarian hubby lost his Great Dane to this year's ago.(before we were married)
It is called gastric dilatation torsion and needs treatment ASAP.
Deep chested dogs seem more prone. Labs, Dobermans, Great Danes to name a few.

Hubby says there is a preventive option that can be done called gastropexy. 
It entails "anchoring" fat around the stomach to a rib.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

For those really interested in full details, this appears to be a reasonable explanation:-

https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_dg_gastric_dilation_volvulus_syndrome

Where they post:-

*The exact causes of GDV are unknown. A variety of factors, including genetics, anatomy, and environment, are most likely to blame. For example, dogs that have a first relative with a history of GDV have been shown to be at higher risk. Additionally, large and giant-breed dogs may be at higher risk, especially deep-chested breeds such as great Danes, German shepherds, and standard poodles. Although GDV has been reported in puppies, risk does increase with age.
-------------------------------------------
Prevention
While the exact causes of GDV are unknown, there are a number of risk factors that can be addressed, namely avoiding strenuous exercise after eating and drinking. Slowing the rate of food consumption may also help, as well as feeding frequent small portions, rather than infrequent larger portions.*

We must all be most careful with feeding and amounts. Remember that more meals of tinier portions are a very good way to reduce the possibility. In my experience, a dog used to one meal a day "learns" to accept say 3 small meals within a week....Then it is perfectly normal for them.

In my experience you can tell the time, just from the dog anticipating the next meal!! I am sure mine has a hidden clock somewhere!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: The ones before as well.

When owning more than one dog, feeding them in separate rooms may seem like a bit of extra work, but it is well worth it in the end. Remember different dogs of the same breed even eat at different speeds. As do breeds of varying sizes. Feeding them together will ALWAYS cause stress, which will possibly lead to GDV alone!!!

See here:-

https://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/two_or_more_dogs/

*Food & Water Bowls

To prevent food aggression from happening, dogs should have their food area, and their own food bowls. Sometimes, it may be necessary to place one dog's bowls in one room (like a bathroom), and the other dog's bowls in a different room (another bathroom, bonus room, etc). Other times, it will be perfectly okay to keep them in the same room, just on opposite walls or something. All dogs are different. Ours had to be completely separated while eating and their food stations were in different rooms.

BONUS TIP: From the first day a dog enters your home, you should show him who's boss when it comes to his food. Pass your hands through the food pellets in his bowl while he's eating to show him it's okay for others to be in his food. Start doing this when your dog is a puppy and continue this practice every few months throughout the life of your dog.*

I hope this helps all concerned owners here.

Regards

Andy


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for your information.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Libby, the Shepherd had 2 cysts removed today.
I told them about the bloat scare. She probably just had some indigestion.
Libby has 2 big nasty scars (didn't want post pics), one on her thigh and one on the neck. She is on pain meds.
Gave her smaller, worm, easy to digest meal and she is just laying around. Of course she gets babied a lot!Other two sniffed her and leaving her alone.
In the morning when going to vet, my b/f had to pick her up and carry her in! She would not go.
Now waitting for results. Since last week we spent 1300 bucks on dogs, so there goes my Christmas spending but at least I was able to pay for it. Can you imagine the yarn pile I could have!?!!?!?! Just kidding.....
Roscoe, the rescue has whip worms so I started to give him Diatomaceous earth. Didn't want to put chemicals in him so I'll give it 2-3 weeks and re test him again. But he is heart worms negative now, so this is very good news.


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

We all love our fur and feathered kids


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bloat can also be induced in some breeds by the type of food that is offered. Less expensive feeds are often extruded with more air, resulting in larger pellets that require more to deliver the same nutrition than more compact pellets. A higher quality feed will result in less volume being required. What goes in, must come out, so denser pellets also result in less stool volume. 

It's very easy to spot feeds that are extruded with more air. A 40 lb. bag of a less expensive feed will be larger than a more expensive and compact feed because each pellet is larger. 

Elevating a feed bowl can also be employed to avoid bloat. A very tall breed like the Irish Wolfhound (known to be predisposed to bloat) will benefit from the feed bowl being elevated, as less work is required to get the feed from the mouth to the digestive system.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

My son and DIL had a shar pei who died from the same thing. They couldn't get her to the vets quickly enough, but it was then too late to save her. Poor Jasmine died.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

What many forget or do not know about bloat, is that is basically preventable, if you take feeding correctly, very seriously.

Some breeds, many that I like myself, the bigger ones, ones with the deep chest and the small tummy, are apparently more prone to it, I am told.

It is possible that the selective breeding mankind has made with pets, is at least partly to blame.....

But dividing up a dog's daily food ration into two, or as I do 3 meals a day (or MORE if you wish!), well spread out, plus not allowing a dog to say "play with a chum" or take exercise after eating, for an hour of so, just like we all did with our own children, is a very good prevention.

Several small meals instead of one large one, are well known to be better for humans as well!!

I found this which seems to cover the problem and the possible PRIOR FIXES well, at this link:-

https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/signs-and-symptoms-bloat-dogs

Once a dog has developed it, no discussion, take it straight to a GOOD vet and hope for the best, if you are NOT a vet, and you love your dog, that is the only way to go, that might save the dog.

It is probably one of the single most painful diseases a dog can get!!

I have underlined those parts that I believe to be important to understand. But never forget, it is mostly *preventable*, but not always *fixable!*

*Signs and Symptoms of Bloat in Dogs - A 5 MIN READ

By Elizabeth Xu

When it comes to dog diseases you should be aware of, bloat is high on the list. Sure, bloat in humans is fairly harmless, but for dogs it can be deadly. Treatment for bloat is needed as soon as possible.

"These animals can become critically ill or die within hours if not treated," says Dr. Jennifer Quammen, DVM, of Grants Lick Veterinary Hospital in Kentucky.

The causes of bloat aren't often known, but the signs and symptoms are. Knowing what they are could save your dog's life.

What is Bloat and Why Does it Happen?

Bloat, also known as gastric dilatation and volvulus, or GDV, is not completely understood by veterinarians.

"GDV is a condition where the stomach twists and then fills with gas," says Dr. Anna Stobnicki, DVM, surgical intern at WestVet, an emergency animal hospital in Idaho. "Or the other way around-no one is sure whether it bloats then twists, or twists then bloats."

Regardless of how the process actually happens, bloat is clearly bad for a dog. Eventually the dog's stomach becomes distended with gas and puts pressure on the diaphragm, which can cause breathing problems. Additionally, the pressure cuts off the return blood flow to the heart, Stobnicki says. The extreme pressure within the stomach can cause tissue to die leading to stomach rupture, and sometimes the spleen twists with the stomach, which results in damage to splenic tissues as well.

Although medical professionals have a lot of knowledge about bloat, there is a big missing piece-why bloat happens.

"There are several theories as to why bloat occurs, but ultimately it can be caused by a number of variables," Quammen says. "Most commonly these are large [or] giant breed dogs, more often male than female, and middle aged. Many of these dogs will have a history of drinking or eating a large volume and then being excessively active."

Stobnicki says that great danes, large hound breeds, Saint Bernards, and standard poodles seem to be more susceptible to bloat than other breeds.

Even though bloat happens more often in larger breeds, don't think you're safe if you have a smaller dog. Dr. Lindsay Foster, DVM, an emergency veterinarian at the Milwaukee Emergency Center for Animals, says that bloat "has been reported in almost every breed."

What Are the Signs and Symptoms of Bloat in Dogs?

Since it's hard to say exactly why bloat in dogs might occur, it's important to know the signs and symptoms you should look for.

Outwardly, bloat could look like a swollen stomach, with lots of drooling, panting, and walking around, Quammen says. Some dogs will also make sounds to let you know they are in pain, she adds.

In addition to those visual cues, be aware if your dog is trying to vomit but nothing's happening. "The dog will look like it's trying to vomit, but not bringing anything up," Foster says.

If your dog has any of those signs, you must bring your dog to a veterinarian immediately.

What Should You Do if You Think Your Dog Has Bloat?

If you suspect your dog has bloat, there's only one thing you can do: get them to a veterinarian as soon as possible. Unfortunately, there's nothing you can do to help at home.

"If an owner suspects that their dog may have bloat, they should rush to an emergency clinic as soon as possible," Stobnicki says. "It is a life threatening emergency and cannot wait until the morning. If an owner is not sure whether or not their dog has a GDV, they can always call an emergency clinic and ask if the signs are consistent with bloat."

After important steps like x-rays and bloodwork have been done and bloat has been diagnosed, surgery is the only treatment, Quammen says.

"The only way to treat it is to go into their abdomen surgically and untwist the stomach. The stomach is then sutured to the body wall to prevent it from twisting again. This is called a gastropexy," Stobnicki says, noting that there can also be spleen issues that necessitate the spleen being taken out, as well as possibly part of the stomach being removed if the twisting is severe enough.

Sadly, even dogs who get treatment can die sometimes. Up to a third of dogs die despite surgery, Stobnicki says.

"The longer a dog is bloated, the poorer prognosis they have, so owners should not delay treatment," she says. "Generally speaking, if they make it out of the hospital after surgery, they're usually OK."

What Happens After Surgery?

Like with any big surgery, your dog will rely on you more than usual post-surgery. Your dog will need your guidance to stay calm and less active so as not to tear the surgical site. You will also need to dole out medications like pain relievers and antibiotics.

"After discharge from the hospital, owners can expect exercise limitations for a few weeks, along with medications (often 2-3 times per day), diet change, and the dreaded Elizabethan collar," Quammen says. "After healing is complete, sutures are removed and many pets can return to a fairly normal life."

Can Bloat Be Prevented?

For some dogs that are at risk, it's possible to stop bloat before it becomes an issue. This is something you can discuss with your veterinarian.

"Some veterinarians will recommend prophylactic gastropexy for at-risk breeds," Quammen says. "This surgery is done on healthy animals to reduce the likelihood of GDV."

Stobnicki says this preventive procedure is performed at her clinic. "I don't necessarily agree with every dog going under anesthesia just to prevent something that may or may not happen, but in some cases I think it's appropriate," she says. "For example, if I owned a great Dane, I would elect to do that with my dog."

If the at-risk dog is undergoing abdominal surgery for another reason, like to be spayed, the two procedures can be combined into one surgery.

The thought of your dog having bloat is scary, especially since it can be so deadly. If you have any question as to whether your dog might currently be experiencing bloat, call your veterinarian immediately for advice and be prepared to get the dog immediate medical care if your veterinarian advises it.

If you suspect that your dog may be at risk of bloat and want to explore ways to prevent it, talk to your veterinarian about your options. Preventive surgery need not be the primary defense; less invasive approaches may be better for you and your dog. Although research has not been definitive on these recommendation, non-surgical bloat prevention often centers on:-

1) Feeding several small meals each day. (In total, the same amount of food per day, but divided into far smaller meals, all well spread out!)

2) Not feeding from an elevated food bowl

3) Avoiding dry kibble

4) Offering water at all times

5) Trying to reduce stress, especially around feeding time*

I personally believe that these last 5 items should be adopted for all breeds and both male and female dogs, just to be SAFER!

As even after following all the instructions fully and carefully, YOU WILL ONLY REDUCE THE RISK DRAMATICALLY, but a small risk always remains....

Remember, another, uninformed carer or friend for example, someone who has and loves dogs even, THEY NEED TO BE INFORMED, PARTICULARLY IF THEY EVER LOOK AFTER YOUR DOG!!


----------



## NatalieK37 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

